

New surveillance cameras will use computer eyes to find 'pre crimes'  - stfu
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2154861/U-S-surveillance-cameras-use-eyes-pre-crimes-detecting-suspicious-behaviour-alerting-guards.html

======
TrevorJ
Reminds my of the sci-fi story I read a long time ago about a guy who liked to
take evening walks, and was harassed by the police because nobody walked
anywhere anymore so he must have been up to no good, or mentally ill.

------
sold
It's dailymail... does it really belong here?

